# Maps Network Location



## Notorious478 (Aug 9, 2011)

When I try to use the mobile network to get my location on maps it only works once. The second time the blue circle blinks quickly and the turns solid gray (with an error message that location is unavailable). If I go to settings and turn off "access my location" and then turn it back on I can get location again on maps one more time. No other apps have an issue (weather yelp etc). I've tried uninstalling, clearing cache and data. I also cleared data on Google framework services. Nothing seems to work. I'm running aokp Mr jb milestone 1. Any help?


----------



## Notorious478 (Aug 9, 2011)

This showed up in my log cat. Not sure if it helps. 
--------- beginning of /dev/log/main
GC_CONCURRENT freed 3832K, 40% free 6135K/10152K, paused 6ms+3ms, total 23ms
GC_CONCURRENT freed 346K, 31% free 7064K/10148K, paused 5ms+3ms, total 37ms
WAIT_FOR_CONCURRENT_GC blocked 28ms
GC_CONCURRENT freed 314K, 19% free 8309K/10148K, paused 2ms+3ms, total 24ms
Attempted to finish an input event but the input event receiver has already been disposed.
GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 2980K, 32% free 7178K/10476K, paused 31ms, total 31ms
GC_CONCURRENT freed 746K, 24% free 7991K/10476K, paused 2ms+1ms, total 16ms
WAIT_FOR_CONCURRENT_GC blocked 12ms
GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 2875K, 36% free 6745K/10472K, paused 15ms, total 15ms
Jit: resizing JitTable from 4096 to 8192
GC_CONCURRENT freed 218K, 25% free 7925K/10472K, paused 3ms+9ms, total 25ms
Attempted to finish an input event but the input event receiver has already been disposed.
Attempted to finish an input event but the input event receiver has already been disposed.
Attempted to finish an input event but the input event receiver has already been disposed.


----------



## shiznic (Jun 2, 2012)

most of the current roms out there should have incorporated the gps fix into them by now. there are a few flashable gps fixes for 4.2.2 out there
here is one. i have found some on xda also. i am runnign carbo and have not had this issue in a while. used to flash it all the time with the nightly's


----------



## Notorious478 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hmmm, [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I'm running aokp Mr jb milestone 1 but still having the issue. Did you mean to link to something in your thread? I tried this: [/background]http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&key=8600f7534c0088ea32780070d5258fc2&loc=http%3A%2F%2Frootzwiki.com%2Ftopic%2F39716-gps-will-not-lock%2Fpage__st__10&v=1&libId=a9af1630-e183-44a6-9779-071076aeb414&out=http%3A%2F%2Fd-h.st%2F3Pm&ref=http%3A%2F%2Frootzwiki.com%2Ftopic%2F39716-gps-will-not-lock%2F&title=Gps%20Will%20not%20lock%20-%20Galaxy%20Nexus%20-%20RootzWiki%20-%20Page%202&txt=http%3A%2F%2Fd-h.st%2F3Pm&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13675321899326

And it did not work is it what you were linking to? My issue seems a little different in that I can get a lock with gps and I can get a lock with cell network 1 time? Thanks.


----------



## Notorious478 (Aug 9, 2011)

Just installed the latest AOKP nightly and still can only get a lock on mobile network once.


----------



## Elreydenj (Dec 25, 2012)

Notorious478 said:


> Just installed the latest AOKP nightly and still can only get a lock on mobile network once.


I am having this issue now. Did you get a fix?


----------

